# Gas to Electric Tilt Skillet?



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

I'm looking to buy a 40 Gallon tilt skillet to sauteed onions, cook soups, possibly pasta...etc. Does anyone have a recommendation for gas vs. electric?

Any reason one is better than the other? And I read that the gas tilt skillet needs to light the pilot every time? 

Thanks!


----------

